# cost of living in perth



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I know there have been posts on this topic before. However, i was wondering if anyone has a more recent view on the cost of living for a family of two adults and a child in 2011/2012.

If anyone could give me an idea or some example costs from a household budget which might help plan your budget. For rent, Electricity, Gas, Food, Internet, Phones, Cars, Fuel, Childcare etc. 

Also choosing a place to live where to start.
Prices of cars compared to the uk and Ireland? Should we take are own care over etc.

All comments are kindly welcomed.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

check moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more

Courtesy : Forum user 'xmarcusx'

Good Luck with your move


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hello,
i'm no expert but perth seemingly is competing with top aussie cities with cost of living. And the difference between euro and AUD is quite alarming,yesterday i went to bank of ireland to buy dollars and a thousand dollars cost me nearly 900 euros.
cars are quite expensive in Australia as they don't lose their value, i was just in touch with a car buyer and we'll meet in liffey valley on monday for my 2008 toyota yaris for 4,500 euros, quite disappointing as 08 yaris would be at least 10K in australia, but since i'm in dire straits coz i'm flying in less than a week.
i'm taking out a rent in north fremantle for a studio apartment 300 dollars a week, food and the rest are quite dear but the quality of life is priceless!!!!


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> hello,
> i'm no expert but perth seemingly is competing with top aussie cities with cost of living. And the difference between euro and AUD is quite alarming,yesterday i went to bank of ireland to buy dollars and a thousand dollars cost me nearly 900 euros.
> cars are quite expensive in Australia as they don't lose their value, i was just in touch with a car buyer and we'll meet in liffey valley on monday for my 2008 toyota yaris for 4,500 euros, quite disappointing as 08 yaris would be at least 10K in australia, but since i'm in dire straits coz i'm flying in less than a week.
> i'm taking out a rent in north fremantle for a studio apartment 300 dollars a week, food and the rest are quite dear but the quality of life is priceless!!!!


God, the place has gone crazy. Yes, I've just been looking at some car prices and there quite high. I think with the shipping costs it would still work out better for us to take our own car over. We,l have plenty of time to organise it. The rate is really bad at the mo. 

Well best of Luck on your adventure, hopefully we,l be out there in the next few months living the good life!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

jgray said:


> God, the place has gone crazy. Yes, I've just been looking at some car prices and there quite high. I think with the shipping costs it would still work out better for us to take our own car over. We,l have plenty of time to organise it. The rate is really bad at the mo.
> 
> Well best of Luck on your adventure, hopefully we,l be out there in the next few months living the good life!


don't get me wrong but i think the cost of shipping would nearly be the same as the price of the car plus quarantine, customs and the whole nine yards you have to go through..
i also planned of bringing my car but after talking to some expats here i realised it's not worth,but it's all up to ye if the car has sentimental value or holds a value you may do so,but do an extensive research before you do anything..
it's my 7th year here in ireland, believe me i loved your country but it's time to move on to next chapter, the irish friends and co staff i've worked here are worth keeping!!!


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> don't get me wrong but i think the cost of shipping would nearly be the same as the price of the car plus quarantine, customs and the whole nine yards you have to go through..
> i also planned of bringing my car but after talking to some expats here i realised it's not worth,but it's all up to ye if the car has sentimental value or holds a value you may do so,but do an extensive research before you do anything..
> it's my 7th year here in ireland, believe me i loved your country but it's time to move on to next chapter, the irish friends and co staff i've worked here are worth keeping!!!


Thanks a million. I will look into it more before making any decision's.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

jgray said:


> Thanks a million. I will look into it more before making any decision's. [/QUO
> 
> best of luck with perth and your plans,everything will turn out right for ye!!!


----------



## crazymum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for this link very helpful


----------

